# مفات تخص الكبارى



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
ملفات تخص الكبارى ... Files About Bridge​s​ان شاء الله سيتم وضع الملفات والمشاركات بخصوص الكبارى الخرسانية
ملفات PDF وفديوهات وأفلام وثائقية .. وهى متجددة ان شاء الله
وسأحاول ان شاء الله رفع هذه الملفات على Media fire
أولى هذه المشاركات ... موضوع لا زلت أقوم برفع ملفاته (جسر الجمرات بالسعودية )







وهذا رابط المشاركة ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244737.html

ووفق الله الجميع لخيري الدنيا والآخرة..
مع تحياتى م\ أحمد رجب
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 2:-*​*[FONT=&quot]وهذا مشروع تخرج 2010[/FONT]** (ولصاحبه جزيل الشكر وجزاه الله خيرا )
[FONT=&quot]عن تصميم كوبرى من النوع [/FONT]**Box Section




**

وهذا رابط المشروع**
http://www.mediafire.com/?7khrza5b628frja**

ووفق الله الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## hanyegy2030 (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 3/ - File 3
[FONT=&quot]كوبرى بطول 3كيلو متر تقريبا[/FONT]**
[FONT=&quot]صور تنفيذ كوبرى متكامل عن كوبرى الحوامدية للمهندس محمد زكى اسماعيل ..[/FONT]**
[FONT=&quot]واصور كلها على رابط واحد ... وهو مجهود أكثر من رائع ولا ينكر هذا أحد ...[/FONT]**






 وهذا رابط تحميل الملف:-**

http://www.mediafire.com/?3hhmvj8gjjc5cym**
http://www.4shared.com/document/UqK21QGI/___.html**

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 4 - File No 4
 فيديو يوضح مراحل تنفيذ كوبرى صفط اللبن Saft El-lban Bridge 
للمهندس هانى (hanyxp2100)




**

 معلومات عن الكوبرى ...* *[FONT=&quot]الكوبري بطول 4.7 م شاملا المطالع والمنازل وهي بطول 1 كم وهو علي مستويين بإرتفاع 19 م وعرض 14 م [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبدأ بإلتقائه مع الطريق الدائري من ناحية القوس الغربي حتي شارع التحرير في منطقة بين السرايات بالإضافة الي جميع أعمال الطرق والإضاءة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قيمة المشروع 365.000.000 جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مدة التنفبذ :- 24 شهر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] نقلا عن شركة النصر للمقاولات لعامة[/FONT]

وهذا رابط الفيديو
*http://www.4shared.com/video/NlKCBLcm/____.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?uzr8ju1ph5b9t60

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 5 .. File NO 5*​* ( فيديو جديد وبه شرح متميز من المهندس المشرف على الكوبرى )
[FONT=&quot]ملف إحلال وتجديد الكوبري على ترعة الشرقاوية الكيلو 11.600 عند مدخل قرية بدواى..
وهذه صورة للكوبرى قبل الازالة 






[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأسبابه هي[/FONT]**:
* [FONT=&quot]ظهور شروخ فى الكمرة الرئيسية للكوبرى القديم[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] زيادة الحمولة حيث أن الكوبرى القديم حمولة 20طن أما الجديد فهو 70طن مما سيحسن الخدمة المرورية عند مدخل القرية[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الكوبري الجديد سيتم إنشاؤه على أساسات خازوقيه على عمق 24 متر[/FONT]**

والآن مع بعض الصور

 حديد تسليح الخوازيق Piles Reinforcement**




**

 رفع الخازوق تمهيدا لرفعه**




**

 عملية دق الخازوق بالمندالة**




**


 وهذا رابط الفيديو ...

**http://www.mediafire.com/?f7s36e4ezob27m7*http://www.4shared.com/file/Re01FEpD/___online.html
* هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .... داعيا الله أن تستفيدوا منه *


----------



## محمود مدكور (13 أغسطس 2011)

رائع المهندس محمد رجب 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2011)

*تجديد كوبرى على ترعة الشرقاوية ك(11.00)*

جارى رفع الملفات الاخرى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2011)

*مشروع تخرج ممتاز*

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم 6:- File NO 6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مشروع تخرج اخر ولكن هذه المرة من جامعة الزقازيق [/FONT]**
[FONT=&quot]من اعداد المهندس[/FONT]**Ahmed Said Mohamed Sabbah[FONT=&quot] جزاه الله خير الجزاء [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهو مشروع جميل وممتاز ويحتوى على النوتة الحسابية [/FONT]**Calculation Sheet 





**

[FONT=&quot]وهذا رابط المشروع >>>[/FONT]**

http://www.4shared.com/file/avfmJ9eo/Cable-Stayed_Bridge_Project.html**
http://www.mediafire.com/?1pi7l6ut5a1dx5n

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود فائق التمييز 

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس احمد رجب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 7... File No 7
جسر اليونلن المعلق>> Greece suspended Bridge
فيلم وثائقى عن جسر اليونان مدبلج للعربية ( ولانشاء فى ظل قوة البحر وكيفية مقاومة الزلازل )




**

وهذا رابط الفيلم ...**

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=66624SWA**
http://www.mediafire.com/?2zwd93ikezwvodd**

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## محمود مدكور (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 8:- File No 8
 جسر أكاشى كايكو Akashi Kaikyo Bridge
أطول الكبارى المعلقة The Longest Suspended Bridge
اكتمل البناء 1988 >>> الأطول والاعلى والاغلى




**




**

 وهذا ربط الفيلم (منقول)*
http://www.mediafire.com/?az0svi9433h35
* هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 9 : File NO 9
 فك احدى الكبارى المعدنية>>> Bridge Breakdown
هذه المرة ليس انشاء كوبرى بل ازالة كوبرى كان يعد احدى الكبارى فى زمن انشاؤه سنة 1927م
وصور رائعة وسوف ترى تفاصيل أكثر للكبارى المعدنية وعناصرها ..






وهذا رابط الفيلم ..**
http://www.mediafire.com/?xtsu5b6em9b2tlh**
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0GPEWEZ**

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2011)

*مشاركة المهندس أنس*

*الملف رقم 10 >>> File No 10
 فيديو جميل ومتميز عن تنفيذ الكبارى الخرسانية (جامعة الزقازيق )




**

ومن من الملفات ...**
الجزء الأول : الخوازيق \
http://www.mediafire.com/?t0i9ds987lqorcn
** تابع الجزء الأول : فيدوهات من الموقع توضح تنفيذالخوازيق
http://www.mediafire.com/?p58tanumu0rarn7**

هذا من ضمن المشاركة الموضوعة باسم* * عرض لتدريب فى انشاء كوبرى للمهندس أأنس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273708.html

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير 
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل ومفيد
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 11... File No 11

http://vb.we3rb.com/ الجسر الزجاجى جراند كانون >> Grand  Canyon Skywalk

صراحة ممر رائع وصعوبة الانشاء على هذا الارتفاع **
اعجوبه هندسه رائعه موجوده فى مكان عجيب انه جسر جميل ومخيف يقع على علو 1200 متر فوق نهر كلورادو .. افتتح سنة 2006 فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية











وهذا رابط الفيلم ...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=05FBETZE
وجارى الرفع على mediafire

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..* ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

*استكمال المشاركة رقم 11:-
ورابط الفيلم على الميديا فير..

http://www.mediafire.com/?2jnq3f3dp3nndn3
*http://www.mediafire.com/?958zd2n8rt3fr7v
*http://www.mediafire.com/?958zd2n8rt3fr7v
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط التانى والثالث واحد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> الرابط التانى والثالث واحد



عذرا على الخطا .. رابط الجزء الثانى
http://www.mediafire.com/?69oc5oyd28oax2l


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا بش مهندس


----------



## دار التصميم (16 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط الثاني في المشاركة الثامنة لايعمل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

دار التصميم قال:


> الرابط الثاني في المشاركة الثامنة لايعمل



الروابط شغالة ..
http://www.mediafire.com/?az0svi9433h35
....


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> عذرا على الخطا .. رابط الجزء الثانى
> http://www.mediafire.com/?69oc5oyd28oax2l


هناك مشكله فى فك الضعط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> هناك مشكله فى فك الضعط



حملت الملفات مرة ثانية .. والملفات شغالة وتمام ....


----------



## اسامة السقاف (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2011)

الملف رقم 12 .. Pdf file
*كتاب دورة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية في تصميم الجسور Design of bridge
للمهندس خلوف لعراقى ..







*http://www.mediafire.com/?gfbp1n7xfpn3uhc

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 13 :- File NO 13 ( واحد من الكبارى المستحلية )

 وثائقى جسر اوريسوند Oresund Bridge الجسر الذى يربط بين السويد والدنمارك .. و افتتح رسميا عام 2000 و قد استغرق بناؤه عامين و نصف العام
ولتعرف كيف كان مستحيلا .. هذا فيديو تقديمى بسيط عن النظام الانشائى .. بالانجليزية
وعمل ممر مائى اسف المياه ..
*http://www.mediafire.com/?6px5z9kywsdwkzg
*



**




**


Oresund Bridge* Denmark and Sweden agreed to build a bridge to connect the two countries across the Oresund Strait. The 16-kilometer-long Oresund Link between Malmo, Sweden (right), and Copenhagen, Denmark (left), was completed and opened to traffic in 2000. .

وهذا رابط الفيديو _ وليس من رفعى _ 

http://www.mediafire.com/#loz5tijc4qij1,1

المشكلة ربما تجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط فاليك حل من اثنين
1- يمكنك أن تجعل winrar يحتفظ بالملف من خلالKeep broken files وسيعمل ان شاء الله 
2- مشاهدة الفيلم على اليوتيوب ولكن الكشكلة باللغة الانجليزية ..
فهذا رابط اول جزء ويمكنك تتبع الاجزاء الاخرى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQrWIRYIk5A

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً مجهود رائع 
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 14:- File No 14
ملفين pdf عن الكبارى الخرسانية للمهندس عز الدين مصطفى ...




**



وصورة من الملف الثانى **







http://www.mediafire.com/?481zb98eobfsxw8**

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

*الملف رقم 15 File No 15
وثائقى عن جسر البوابة الذهبية The **Golden Gate Bridge
بطول 1.22 ميلا
the structure links the city of San Francisco, on the northern tip of the San Francisco Peninsula, to Marin County. 
The Golden Gate Bridge was the longest suspension bridge span in the world when it was completed in 1937, 
and has become one of the most internationally recognized symbols of San Francisco, California, and of the United States. 





* *




* *
وهذا رابط الفيلم * *

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5OXV4K30
وحارى رفع الملف على المديا فير 

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

الملف رقم 16: file No 16

محاضرات pdf للدكتور *Instructor: Professor M.S. Cheung






 وهذا رابط المحاضرات:-
*http://www.mediafire.com/?7mblxa27lvqlxel
* 
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

*تابع الملف رقم 15:-

رابط يدعم الاستكمال لفيلم جسر البوابة الذهبية (ولم يرفع على الميديا فير لكبر الحجم عن 200 ميجا )

http://jumbofiles.com/hvdsirdyweb2
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

الملف رقم 17 File No 17
للمهتمين بتصميم الكبارى الخرسانية باستخدام برنامج *CSiBridge 15






فهذا رابط البرنامج من مشاركة المهندس *remstereo 
 http://www.mediafire.com/?fgyq8drzgdawo
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C0B1UN5S حجمه كبير شوية







وهذا رابط شرح للبرنامج بالانجليزية من شركة CSI
http://www.mediafire.com/?qyj211r44liwqtd part 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?6bl294ftzvzm8zi part2

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 18 :- File No 18 
جسر باكوك العملاق **Bangkok giant bridge ( تايلندا ..)











وهذا رابط الفيلم (ليس من رفعى )
http://www.mediafire.com/?zjm1aa2hgzl

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا علي الجهد المبدول


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 سبتمبر 2011)

زميلى الفاضل " المهندس الصامت"
مجهود أكثر من رائع 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كل ما تقدمه لنا من مشاركات وموضوعات مميزة 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع ولن تجده الا هنا*

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم [/FONT]**File No - 19*
*[FONT=&quot]مشروع تخيلى لم ينشا بعد[/FONT]* *a hypothetical **project*
*[FONT=&quot]طريق سينقل السيارات ونفق للقطارات وخطوط الغاز[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للربط بين آسيا وأمريكا الشمالية 
[/FONT]**Bering Strait Bridge or Tunnle*
*[FONT=&quot]سمى ب [/FONT]**the Intercontinental Peace Bridge** and Eurasia-America Transport Link*
*



* *




* 

*[FONT=&quot]مشروع قدرتة هذا الفيلم قيمة تقريبية للمشروع ب 105 بليون [/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]وستشاهد كبارى قد هدمها الجليد سابقا بقوته.. فكيف سيتم انشاء هذا الكوبرى فى ظل قوى جليدية أكبر مما سبق[/FONT]** .. **[FONT=&quot]وسترى مدى قوة الثلج وتكوينه لجبال من الثلج لذا هل سيتحمل هذا الكوبرى قوة الثلج هذه .. لا أحد يعلم[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]وسترى عملية النمذجة لتأثير الثلج على ركائز الكوبرى ومحاولة استخدام تقنبات أفضل لمقاومة قوى الثلج الجبارة [/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]تخيل هتلاقى فى الفيلم مهندس اسمه [/FONT]**ice engineer
**[FONT=&quot]وماذ عن الارتفاع المطلوب للبعد عن تأثير قوى المد والجزر تخيل أقل ارتفاع 55م [/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]وماذا عن قوة الزلازل ..وماذا عن وزن الكوبرى ووزن الركائز الخرسانية والبحث عن الاماكن المناسبة للتربة لتحمل هذا الوزن الرهيب [/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]وتخيل الاعتبارات المراد توفرها لصب خرسانة فى درجات تحت الصفر[/FONT]**.. 
**[FONT=&quot]والملاحظ ستجد صور لكوبرى فوق نهر من الثلوج فهو ليس هذا الكوبرى انما هو كوبرى [/FONT]**confideration bridg **[FONT=&quot]
وان شاء الله ساحاول الوصول لفيديو عن إنشاء هذا الكوبرى[/FONT]**.
**[FONT=&quot]ما سبق مجرد ملاحظات من مشاهدتى للفيلم لأن الفيلم بالانجليزية ولم يترجم بعد[/FONT]** ...

**[FONT=&quot]وهذا رابط الفيلم[/FONT]**.*
*http://jumbofiles.com/wep3vskef91e* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?w3kzydtuhe4zqwr* *
[FONT=&quot]هذا ووفق الله الجميع كل خير [/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> زميلى الفاضل " المهندس الصامت"
> مجهود أكثر من رائع
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كل ما تقدمه لنا من مشاركات وموضوعات مميزة
> تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير



بل على العكس مهندس mechil لقد قدمت لنا الكثير والكثير بأرائك فى كل المشاركات وهذا لا ينكره أحد ... 
فعلموتنا ان تفعل ما تستطيع من خير حضرتك والزملاء ..لخدمة الآخرين ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*توضيحا لأنواع الكبارى حتى يفهم ما نوع الكوبرى اذا ذكر فى الفيلم الوثائقى وهو من ملف pdf الذى أدرجته سابق..
انواع الكبارى Bridge Types
1-حسب الاستخدام Use






* *

 2- حسب مادة الانشاء Construction Material* *




* *

 3-حسب القطاع Section* *



* *


 4- حسب النظام الانشائى Statical System* *




* *




* *هذا ووفق االه الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم 20 [/FONT]**File No 20- *
*[FONT=&quot]نهر كوبر .. الولايات المتحدة الامريكية افتتح يوليو 2005[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وثائقى مش قوى بس لمجرد الاطلاع وأخذ خلفية[/FONT]*
*The Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge**[FONT=&quot] والاسم الأشهر له [/FONT]**New Cooper River Bridge*
*[FONT=&quot]من النوع [/FONT]**Cable Stayed Bridge*
*[FONT=&quot]يربط بين مدينة شارلستون [/FONT]**Charleston**[FONT=&quot] ومدينة [/FONT]**Mount Pleasant*
















*[FONT=&quot]طبعا فى الفيلم سترى كوبرى آخر بجانبه [/FONT]**2cantilever truss bridges**[FONT=&quot] سيتم استبدالها بهذا الكوبرى بارتفاع 157م وطول 4 كم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومع القوى الأكثر تأثيرا على اى منشأ مائى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قوى الأمواج – قوى الزلازل – قوى ناتجة عن حركة الحاويات الناقلة – قوى الرياح الكبيرة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- وفيما يبدو أحد العاملين وقع فى البحر فسترى مهندس [/FONT]**safty **[FONT=&quot] بشدد عليهم وإلا سيتم طردهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ومهندسين[/FONT]**Q.C**[FONT=&quot]شغالين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبيشوفوا شغلهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- عملية شد الكابلات[/FONT]**Cables**[FONT=&quot] للكوبرى أو الركائز الرئيسة[/FONT]**main towers*
*[FONT=&quot]وهتعيش داخل هذه الكابلات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- دراسة قوى مرور الحاويات الناقلة وحادثة حدثت قبل ذلك وحدثت وفيات لكوبرى اثناء الانشاء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- دراسة تاثير قوى الزلازل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- بعض المشاكل المتعلقة بالبلاطة الخرسانية [/FONT]**deck*
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن يحتفلون فى النهاية بطريق مخالفة.. هداهم الله . ولكن لنا العلم فقط مما يصنعون[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا رابط الفيلم [/FONT]*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3SA1ZNLF
http://jumbofiles.com/lrxdbe7533vu يدعم الاستكمال
*[FONT=&quot]وعذرا على عدم وجود رابط المديا فير لكبر حجم الملف[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير [/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 21:- File No 21
محاضرات للدكتور Luis A. Prieto-Portar 
وطبعا وصلنا للمحاضرات بعد مشاركة المهندس رزق حجاوى ...
وهى محاضرات قيمة بالفعل 



**




**

وهذا رابط المحاضرات **
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I1J6U69Z**

http://www.mediafire.com/?5nd1anww9dndgdr

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*من كوريا الشمالية وبالعربية*

*الملف رقم 22 – File NO 22
جسر انشون (وهذه المرة من كوريا الشمالية )
الفيلم بيقول انها كوريا الجنوبية لكن الكوبرى فى كوريا الشمالية
Incheon Grand Bridge أو يسمى بIncheon Bridge جسر انشون
- هدفه الرئيسى التوصيل بين مدينة sondogo ومطار مدينة انشون الدولى **Incheon International Airport




**




**

- فى تكلفة تعدت 1.4 بليون دولار**
with a main tower 230.5 metres (756.2 ft) high- 
**وكالعادة - **cable-stayed bridge*
*
وغيرها من المعلومات باللغة العربية داخل الفيلم الوثائقى**
وهذا رابط الفيلم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D0YQQFWX**
http://www.mediafire.com/?w3mlmf3vfkgqbej**

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## أبو السيوف (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك المهندس الصامت لكن جهودك ليست بصامتة ماشاءالله تبارك الله شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

أبو السيوف قال:


> بارك الله فيك المهندس الصامت لكن جهودك ليست بصامتة ماشاءالله تبارك الله شكرا جزيلا ​



ولك جزيل الشكر على ردك يا بشمهندس أبو السيوف .. ووفقك الله لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الملف رقم 23: -File No 23 
جسر باى الخليج The San Francisco – Oakland Bay Bridge (known locally as the Bay Bridge)




 

ونظرة هذه المرة عن قرب لتفاصيل عمل الخوزايق للركائز الخرسانبة فى أعماق المحيط 
ونظرة للقايسونات المستخدمة فى عمل الخوازيق الخرسانية
وبعض المشاكل الخاصة بالمطرقة المستخدمة فى دق القايسونات
وأعمال الايبوكسى الخاصة بعزل حديد التسليح
تخيل تقفصية العمود وزنها أكثر من 270 طن ..؟؟؟
تخيل مدى صعوبة الترتيب لصب هذه الكمية من الحديد والهزازات المستخدمة 

وهذا رابط الفيلم (ليس من رفعى ) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wyyiymxyz5w 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HNNDK56F 

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور كوبرى السلام*

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم 23-_ [/FONT]**File No 23*
*[FONT=&quot]كوبرى قناة السويس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Suez Canal Bridge[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]كوبري السلام (كوبرى مبارك السلام سابقاً أو كوبرى شهداء 25 يناير)، أو جسر السلام المعلق، أو جسر قناة السويس وهو أول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جسر معلق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فوق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قناة السويس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، حيث يربط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]آسيا[/FONT]** [FONT=&quot]وأفريقيا[/FONT].*
*[FONT=&quot]يقارب ارتفاع الجسر حوالي 70 متر فوق قناة السويس وهو مؤلف من أربع حارات[/FONT]**. **[FONT=&quot]استغرق بناؤه حوالي أربع سنوات، وبلغت تكاليف إنشائه ما يقارب 670 مليون جنيه، حيث ساهمت منحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يابانية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بحوالي 60 في المائة من القيمة[/FONT]**.*











والصور داخل النلف ان شاء الله ستجدها رائعة






*[FONT=&quot]طبعا وللأسف ما فى فيديوهات لتنفيذ مثل هذه الكبارى (كان الكبارى في العالم العربى ليس لها قيمة )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن على العموم هذا فيديو صغير لأحد السياح وهو يصور الكوبرى[/FONT]*
http://www.mediafire.com/?ce72gf3b82g85i5

*[FONT=&quot]ولكن هذه صور كنت أدرجتها سابقا فى موضوع جسر الجمرات واتضح من كلام أحد الزملاء أنها لكوبرى السلام فاردت ادراجها مرة ثانية لتعم الفائدة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا رابط الصور [/FONT]*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=07V34DAY

*[FONT=&quot]هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*3 أبحاث بسيطة عن الكبارى المعلقة*

*الملف رقم 23:- 
File No 23
1- بحث للدارسين عن الكبارى المعلقة لربما يفيد أحد الباحثين 




**




**


وهذا رابط الملف pdf**
http://www.mediafire.com/?2h9qnp2qw1ilpae**
http://www.4shared.com/document/VmXH8Vp0/__online.htm**

2- وهذا أيضا بحث بسيط عن الكبارى ذات الكابلات Cable Stayed ridges






وهذا رابط البحث
http://www.mediafire.com/?42h3d667tibl861

3- وهذا بحث بسيط من جامعتى جامعة المنصورة بالانجليزية للدكتور محمد نجيب






وهذا رابط الملف
http://www.mediafire.com/?c8rf44pl14hsr5s

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لا اعرف كم من الشكر والتقدير اود ان اقولة لك 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*روابط مفيدة*

روابط مفيدة تخص موضوع الكبارى

1- كتاب الجسور والمنشآت على الطرق ( كتاب عربي رائع للدكتور صادق سنان )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170936.html

2- موضوع شيق عن الخرسانة تحت الماء وكيفية التعامل معها وطريقة الصب تحت الماء Underwater
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153091.html

3- شرح مشترك للجميع اعمال الكباري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241397.html

4- فحص وصيانة الكباري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t259094.html

5- صور خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الكبارى / الجزء السابع والاخير / الطرق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221697.html

6- صور خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الكبارى / الجزء الاول / المطلوب + الحفر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196010.html

7- عرض بسيط عن بعض انواع الكبارى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t42887.html

8- مشروع الكبارى بالساب 2000 و الايتابس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269801.html

9- بوربوينت عن تنفيذ احد الكبارى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140876.html

10- كتاب رائع عن تصميم الكيبلات الخاصه بتثبيت الجسور Cable Supported Bridges: Concept and Design 1st Ed
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270862.html

11- اجمل مجموعه كبارى فى العالم من الناحيه التصميميه والتنفيذيه 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146468.html

12- صور كباري رووووووووووووووووعة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134933.html

 - 13 ثلاث كتب تصميم كبارى معدنية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t249505.html

وسيتم ان شاء الله اضافة أى روابط مفيدة أخرى

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*مااعرف شلون اعبرلك عن شكري
عن جد ملفاتك كله رائعة
مشكور جدا
ونترقب منك المزيد*


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

Really thats the best subject i saw.. And full detailed plus alot of informations and data..thanks so much...


----------



## KROMOSOM (10 أكتوبر 2011)

you are the Hero


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أكتوبر 2011)

KROMOSOM قال:


> you are the Hero


*Dont exaggerate that much >> all of us are heroes
waiting to share us your experience >> God always bless you
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم 26 :- [/FONT]File No 26
[FONT=&quot]جسر الشيخ زايد [/FONT]**Sheikh.Zayed.Bridge[FONT=&quot] (من أبو ظبى الامارات العربية المتحدة )












[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طبعا التسمية على مؤسس الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان- رحمه الله – وافتتحه الشيخ خليفة فى نوفمبر 2010[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]يغطى قناة المقطع فى منطقة سوات الباكستانية الذي يربط ما بين 15 مدينة و45 قرية على ضفتي نهر سوات[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]ونوع الكوبرى هذه المرة [/FONT]**arch bridge[FONT=&quot] بطول 842 متر[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وسترى فى هذا الفيلم صعوبة هذا النوع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبالطبع انشأ الكوبرى غالبا من شركات عالمية وما يذكر انه عربي أن المصمم المعارى للكوبرى هو المهندسة عراقية الأصل زها حديد وهى لها تصميمات معمارية متميزة ولها كتاب يضم مشاريعه








[/FONT]* * [FONT=&quot]ومما يذكر أن الجسر حائز على جائزة الانجاز العالمية للطرق 2011[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مقتطفات من الفيلم:- [/FONT]**
[FONT=&quot]* مكونات الكوبرى من حيث الثلاث منحنيات [/FONT]**Three Arches 
[FONT=&quot]* وسترى آلات جديدة تظهر لصعوبة إنشاء هذا الكوبرى سترى أكبر ونش في الشرق الأوسط[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]وطبعا ستجد الجملة الأقوى في مثل هذه المشاريع [/FONT]**Time is Money
* **[FONT=&quot]طبعا في مشاكل تأخير في المشروع والميزانية للمشروع زادت [/FONT] Behind schedule by three years
* [FONT=&quot] وجود مهندس عربى اسمه محمود من مهندسين الانشاء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* سترى المعاناة فى تركيب جزء من اجزاء الاقواس معاناة فعلا[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]ما يعيب الفيلم طبعا ليس عن انشاء الكوبرى باكامل وتمنين ان ارى الاعمال التى تمت فى المياه ...[/FONT]* *

[FONT=&quot]روابط الفيلم :-[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]لاصحاب النت السريع :- رابط 1 جيجا
[/FONT]* *
http://wupload.com/file/1976944677/...yed.Bridge.720p.HDTV.x264-HILSWALTB.part1.rar
http://wupload.com/file/1976938872/...yed.Bridge.720p.HDTV.x264-HILSWALTB.part2.rar
http://fileserve.com/file/96w79bH/M...yed.Bridge.720p.HDTV.x264-HILSWALTB.part1.rar
http://fileserve.com/file/uA45eyC/M...yed.Bridge.720p.HDTV.x264-HILSWALTB.part2.rar

[FONT=&quot]أو روابط من نقل المهندس خلوف العراقى على هذا الرابط (5 روابط للتحميل )[/FONT]* *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295224

[FONT=&quot]لاصحاب النت المتوسط:-[/FONT]* *

http://www.mediafire.com/?kmu0fx5un0c1tku#1* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?qv8254icukf6ko5* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?md6jfbq95xp5mg8* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?2spy74fmwdpxb1a* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?y80yi8g4hpy9cqy* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?vbpiqi128ir36gv* *

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...* *
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*وهذا رابط مشاهدة مباشرة للفيلم لمن لا يستطيه التحميل ..

http://episode7.com/shows/MegaBuilders/S05E01*


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ملفات رائعة جداً بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم 27:- [/FONT]File No27
[FONT=&quot]جسر الزلزل .... ُُEarthquake Bridge (ونعود مرة ثانية للكبارى ذات الكابلات)
كنت قد ادرجت سلفا مشاركة عن جسر اليونان المعلق 
(جسر ريو انتيرو [/FONT]**Rio- Antrio Bridge[FONT=&quot] ) حلم اليونان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يقدمه مذيع التليفاز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ريتشارد هاموند






[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ورايت فيه المقارنة بين أنواع الكبارى الاربعة (المستقيمة [/FONT]beam[FONT=&quot] المقوسة[/FONT] Arch[FONT=&quot] المعلقة [/FONT]Suspension [FONT=&quot]المربوطة بالاسلاك[/FONT] Cable stayed[FONT=&quot] وكان بالطبع الخيار المتاح هو خيار الكوبرى المربوط بالاسلاك للعموامل الطبيعية فى خليج كورين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهذه المرة مشاركة عن الفيلم ذاته ولكن بتركيز أكثر على أحد أسوء العومل الطبيعبية الزلازل لجسر بطول 3كم ليقاوم زلزل بقوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7.4 ريختر[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]فى الفيلم القديم طبعا من اجل مقاومة الكوبرى لقوى الزلازل لا بد من بناء قواعد ابراج الكوبرى على اساسات قوية وبالطبع لما لم يجدوا تربة صخرية حتى على عمق 450م 
تم عمل قايسونات معدنية (طول 30م وقطر 2م ) وزرعوا الدنيا تحت قاعدة البرج [/FONT]**




* *
[FONT=&quot]تخيل ان قاعدة البرج 64 مليون كجم كانت اكبر 1.5 من ملعب كرة القدم حاجة مهولة..[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]وفى الفيلم الجديد ستجد محاكاة لما يحدث ثناء الزلازل فيما يعرف بظاهر (سيلان الرمل ) .. وستجد محاكاة لتاثير استخدام القايسونات المعدنية ..[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]* عند حدوث الزلزل تتحرك ابراج الكوبرى نتيجة الحركة الجانبية .. فما الحل المستخدم ؟؟؟[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]فى الفيلم القديم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومن أجل الزلزال صمم الطريق ليعمل كارجوحة منفصلة حتى يتحرك بمفرد اذا حدث زلزال[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]فى الفيلم الجديد ستىرى تجربة توضح نظرية الارجوحة ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]وكانت المشكلة عايز طريق يتحرك عند حدوث زلزل ولا يتأثر بحركة الرياح ولا يتحرك حركة كبيرة سترى الحل المستخدم؟؟؟[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]سترى آلية عمل حنفيات الحريق فى المكاتب والمستشفيات وكيف تستخدم هذه النظرية فى الجسر؟؟؟ صراحة ابداع[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا سياتى على ذكر الكابلات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]cables [/FONT][FONT=&quot] واذا اتينا على ذكر الكابلات 
فيذكر كوبرى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fred Hartman Bridge[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى هز كابلاتى بعض المطر وتيارات الهواء وستدخل شوية فى علم ديناميكبة الهواء

روابط الفيلم :- 
[/FONT]http://jumbofiles.com/fubezdv9hs1o يدعم الاستكمال
http://www.multiupload.com/T85KJ3LVCY ستجد اول لنك من الروابط رابط مباشر يعدعم الاستكمال بالطبع

راجيا من الله ان تستفيدوا من المادة الفليمية ..
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 28 File No28
**وثائقى باللغة الانجليزية عن Stonecutters Bridge **
المكان:- هونج كونج فوق قناة Rambler Channel والتسمية على اسم احدى الجزيرتين التى يربطهما* 
*النوع :- cable-stayed bridge
**الطول :- 1.6كم بثلاث حارات فى اتجاهين
**التكلفة:- 356 مليون دولار 




* *




* *




* *
مقتطفات من الفيلم:- 
* ** طبعا لا بد من الارتفاع مسافة كافية لمرور السفن والحاويات لميناء هونج كونج
*** يتكون الكوبرى من برجين رئيسين وتستخدم الشدة المنزلقة للبناء Slip platform
*** البرجين من الاساسات خرسانة حتى الجزء الذى يمد منه الكابلات ويسمى هذا الجزء Anchor Box
*** مدير المشروع المهندس الباكستانى نعيم حسين
*** المعاناة فى تثبين الشدة المنزلقى فى مكانها
*** طبعا علشان متاخرين الناس شغالة باليل والعمال شغالين فى الضلمة شوية ..
*** مشاكل تتعلق بالشدة اثناء تنزيلها والخوف من هدمها لاحد ركائز الكوبرى
**المشكلة ان الفيلم ليس عن انشاء الكوبرى بالكامل لذا لن ترى فى الفيلم الكوبرى مكتمل الانشاء ..

* *روابط الفيلم:-

http://www.mediafire.com/?8l1v835tlkbbeex
* *
http://jumbofiles.com/ux941brhxpow

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## الجيار 2020 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا على هذا العمل الجيدو بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 29 :- File NO 29

* * هذه المرة من بلجراد من صربيا (من جنوبي شرق أوروبا )

**Serbia's Longest Bridge او** Sava River Bridge 






** 





* *التسمية /- على اسم النهر الذي أنشا فوقه الكوبري

* *الإنشاء :- بدا 1977 وافتتح عام 1918م  
* *الطريق :- 4 حارات مع حارتين للطوارئ بطول تقريبا 1كم 

مقتطفات من الفيلم:-* *The Sava River Bridge is designed to be the largest single-pylon cable bridge in the world
**ببرج واحد ارتفاعه 656 قدم فوق سطح البحر

* *Holding up such a massive bridge span (more than 8,600 tons) 
with only a single pylon has never been attempted before

*** البحر span على يمين الكوبري ضعف البحر على يسار الكوبري ... فما الحل لعمل اتزان البرج واحد one Tower يحمل الكوبري بأكمله ؟؟؟
*** البرج على شكل مخروط وبالطبع استخدمت الشدة المنزلقةSlip platform في التشييد
*** سيوضح لك مسار الأحمال في الكباري من النوع cable- Stayed
*** سترى المعاناة مع هذه الارتفاعات
*** سترى كيف تثبيت الكابلات داخل البرج الرئيسي
*** سترى بساطة تركيب أسلاك التي تمر خلال الكابلات ولان جزء من جزئي الكوبري خرسانة سيتم استخدام الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد Post- Tension Concert 
*** هتلاقى شوية هزار كده عديها علشان الجو
*** سترى مختصر لقطاع الكوبري طبقا للأحمال المرورية (قطارات – سيارات- مشاة )
*** عملية اللحام وكيف الاهتمام بها واستخدام الرمل فيها ؟؟
*** بالنسبة للجزء الخرسانة يتم بناء الجزء ويتم دفعه للإمام بأربعة جاكات هيدروليكية 4 Hydraluic Jacks

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*المعذرة رابط الفيلم على سيرفر يدعم الاستكمال:-
http://ifile.it/ipl42on/Constructing Serbias Largest Bridge.mp4

وهذا رابط للمشاهدة المباشرة:-
http://vimeo.com/27365718

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 30:- File NO 30

هذه المرة من الصين من شنغهاى Shanghai 0 China
(جزء عن الجر المقوس – جزء عن الكباري المعلقة بالأسلاك )
الجزء الاول:- جسر لوبو Lupu Bridge
والجسر المقوس الأطول في العالم World's Longest Arch Bridge




* *
التسمية :- على اسم النهر الذي أنشا فوق الكوبري Huangpu River
الإنشاء :- أكتوبر 2000م- 2003 (سنتان ونصف تقريبا ) بتكلفة 302 مليون دولار

مقتطفات من الجزء الاول :-

 وماذا عن قوة رياح تصل ل35 كم/ ساعة وقوة زلازل تصل ل7 درجات على مقياس ريختر
الحاجة للتوسع لمدينة شنغهاى
* كيف يمكن تجميع أجزاء الكوبري دون استخدام دعائم لعدم سد المجرى المائي ؟؟؟
* ماذا عن القوى الأفقية المتولدة في الكوبري ؟؟




* *



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجزء الثاني :- كوبري نهر يانج زى Yangtze River أطول نهر بالصين وثالث أطول الأنهار :-
جسر Jiangyin Suspension Bridge
الإنشاء من 2002 أربع سنوات ونصف بتكلفة 700 مليون دولار
**ونعود للكباري من النوع ذات الأسلاك Cable Stayed Bridge*
 *











مقتطفات من الفيلم:-* *
* ماذا عن تحطم سفينة بأحد دعائم الكوبري كما حدث في فلوريدا بأمريكا ؟؟
* هذا المرة الأسلاك ليست مباشرة من البرج لطريق الكوبري ؟؟؟
والتالي هو الجديد الذي ستراه عن الكبارى المعلقة بالاسلاك 
* ماذا عن الخوف من تحرك القواعد التي تثبيت بها الأسلاك الرئيسية قبل الإنشاء ؟؟
* سترى أسلوبين للتعامل مع المياه الجوفية لتثبيت القواعد التي تربط بها الأسلاك لعمق 30م تحت الأرض ؟؟
Soil cofferdam - Soil Stabilizations
* لحماية الأسلاك من الرطوبة تم تركيب أجهزة سحب الرطوبة ؟؟؟
* طريقة جديدة للتغلب على قوة الرياح حالة الكباري المعلقة بالأسلاك ؟؟؟
* الطريقة الجديدة في مراقبة صيانة الكوبري ؟؟؟

روابط الفيلم:-
* http://jumbofiles.com/554cl5qivfxm يدعم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RNNTEAZ2

* ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## ahmad rezk (25 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز ......جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*الملف رقم 31 :- File NO 31

* *من جنوبي شرق آسيا مدينة سنغافورة وفى فيلم مفيد للمعماريين أكثر منه للمدنيين
* *marina bay sands bridge 
* *وتحت هنا لسنا في مجال إبداء الرؤى من الناحية الدينية .. وضع الفيلم لمجرد الاستفادة الهندسية
* *طبعا سنغافورة ليس لديها موارد طبيعية لذا اتجهت للربح من المقامرة
مقتطفات من الفيلم :-

**وعلى واحد من اغلي الكازينوهات في العالم marina bay sands بتكلة 5 مليارات ونصف
* ** والفكرة الجديدة هنا سيتم بناء منزه جوى على ارتفاع 55 طابق ل3 أبراج
* ** المنتزه سيتم عمله من القطاعات المعدنية بوزن 7000 طن
* ** طبعا هناك آلية جديدة لرفع أجزاء الكوبري 350طن 
* ** طريقة الحماية من أشعة الشمس شرط آلا يتعارض مع رؤية المناظر الخلابة من الغرف ... **[FONT=&quot]
والمعاناة فى تركيب الالواح الزجاجية والمصطلح الجديد هنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Curtain wall[/FONT]
* ** طريقة تثبيت الالواح الزجاجية










**روابط الفيلم:-

*http://www.megavideo.com/?d=43FQMUKY *[FONT=&quot]مشاهدة مباشرة[/FONT]*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=43FQMUKY

*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]كما ذكرنا آنفا فى مشاركة سابقة عن تقسيم أنواع الكبارى 







1- الكباري ذات البلاطات المصمتة [/FONT]**Solid Slab Bridge- Deck Slab Bridge*
** * *[FONT=&quot] يعتبر أبسط أنواع الكباري المستخدمة حيث سهولة التنفيذ والإنشاء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]* يستخدم حالة البحور الصغيرة (8- 10م)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]* النظام الإنشائي :- بلاطة مرتكزة على كتفين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مميزات :- سهولة الإنشاء التكلفة بسيطة نظام الشدات المستخدم بسيط [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]التصميم :- طبعا لسهولة النظام الإنشائي وكأي بلاطة عادية يتم حساب التسليح لأقصى قوى عزم متولدة عند القطاعات الحرجة وكذلك قوى القص [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot](بعض المعلومات نقلا عن كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد)[/FONT]*
 






*[FONT=&quot]وهذه صورة لاحد الكبارى فى قرية بدين[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2012)

*الإبعاد الإنشائية :-*
* 





القطاع الانشائى :-






التسليح :- بلاطة عادية







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2012)

*ومن انواع الكبارى slab type

**voided Slab Bridges*
*عند زيادة بحر البلاطة عن 10م بالطبع تزداد الأحمال وبالتالي تحتاج سمك أكبر لمقاومة الأحمال ...*
*1- وكما هو الحال في البلاطات الهوردى hollow block slab*
*يتم عمل فراغات (مربعة - مستطيلة - دائرية ) في البلاطة لتخفيف وزنها*
*2- وهناك طريقة أخرى بإضافة كابولين spine Beam على طرفي الكوبري لتقليل العزوم الناتجة ويصل البحر لحدود 16م باقتصادية*

*




*
*وهذا نموذج للتسليح :-*

*




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2012)

*Grider Type Bridge*​*










**المسافة بين الكمرات الرئيسة Spacing Between Main Girders*
*تحديد المسافة بين محاور الكمرات الرئيسية يؤثر على تكاليف الإنشاء بصفة عامة*
*تقارب المسافة قل سمك بلاطة سقف الكوبري وفى نفس الوقت يزداد عدد الكمرات الرئيسة وتزداد التكاليف بزيادة إعمال الشدات وعدد الركائز*
*زيادة المسافة زاد سمك بلاطة السقف الكوبري ويقل عدد الكمرات الرئيسة وتقل أعمال الشدات وعدد الركائز*
*لذا وبصورة اقتصادية بين الوضعين المسافة من 2-3م مناسبة*
*الكمرات الثانوية أو العرضية Cross Girders*
*الفائدة :-*
** ربط الكمرات الرئيسية وتقييد حركتها العرضية*
** تقليل سمك بلاطة السقف بتحويل البلاطة من one way إلى two way*
** تقليل الترخيم الحادث للكمرات الرئيسية*
*والمسافة المناسبة كما هو موضح من 4-6 م

ولبعض الامثلة المشروحة على نوعى الكوبرى السابقين :-
هذه مذكرة المهندس عز الدين مصطفى فى المرفقات ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]النوع الثالث :-[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]الكبارى ذات القطاعات الصندوقية [/FONT]**Box- Section Bridge




* *




* *





* *وفى المرفقات مثال محلول للمهندس عز الدين مصطفى وفيديو بالانجليزية يوضح طريقة التلسيح ..*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...​


----------



## SALAH MONIR (12 يناير 2012)

يسعدنى ان اشارك فى هذا العمل المحترم 
مهندس /صلاح منير -مهندس جسور بمكتب خطيب وعلمى للاستشارات الهندسة -وزارة النقل السعودية


----------



## SALAH MONIR (12 يناير 2012)

[يسعدنى ان اشارك فى هذا العمل المحترم 
مهندس /صلاح منير -مهندس جسور بمكتب خطيب وعلمى للاستشارات الهندسة -وزارة النقل السعودية[t


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2012)

SALAH MONIR قال:


> [يسعدنى ان اشارك فى هذا العمل المحترم
> مهندس /صلاح منير -مهندس جسور بمكتب خطيب وعلمى للاستشارات الهندسة -وزارة النقل السعودية[t



*ولنا الشرف الكبير أيضا مهندس صلاح ...
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على الملفات التى أفدتنا بها ...
واسمح لى فقد أضفت بعض التنسيقات على ملف word لاسئلة الوزارة ...
وشكرا على ملف ال pdf والدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله- من أفضل من رأيت حقيقة فى جامعة المنصورة والجميعي بشهد بذلك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته ...
وهذا رابط ملف الاسئلة للزائرين ...
http://www.mediafire.com/?c52ux4huowj8k5e*

*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2012)

*الملف رقم 32 – File No 32
وبعد طول بحث
وعودة مرة أخرى للكباري المقوسة Arch Bridges
كوبري سد هوفر (Hoover Dam Bridge (Bypass أو Colorado River Bridge
المكان :- الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
التكلفة :- 240 مليون دولار أمريكي
الغرض :- فوق نهر كورلادو للربط بين ولايتي linking Nevada with Arizona
تحسين كيفية الانتقال في المنطقة وزيادة السعة المرورية والسياحة طبعا

















**مقتطفات من الفيلم:-**
· * إنشاء الطريق جديد بأربع حارات بدلا من الحارتين للطريق فوق للسد على الطريق بين كندا والمكسيك*
*· * نبذة عن تاريخ بناء سد هوفر*
*· * قوس الارتكاز من الخرسانة بارتفاع 76م وطول 323م .. *
*· كما في الكوبري السابق في الصين فوق نهر لوبو سيتم استخدام أسلاك معلقة للإنشاء المؤقت ريثما يتم الانتهاء من اكتمال القوس واستخدام الشدة المنزلقة*
*· * Bracing بوزن 18 طن بين جزئي الجسر لتحمل قوة الرياح*
*· * وكما هو في أي مشروع The Key is organization *
*· * إنشاء الأعمدة لأساسات الطريق فوق القوس*

*روابط الفيلم:-*
*رابط التحميل :-*
* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1Y43VG86
http://jumbofiles.com/61x7fed7xdpx **[FONT=&quot]يدعم الاستكمال

[/FONT]**رابط المشاهدة المباشرة :-*
* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfFULX4V8Ec

**هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير *


----------



## SALAH MONIR (15 يناير 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ولنا الشرف الكبير أيضا مهندس صلاح ...
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على الملفات التى أفدتنا بها ...
> واسمح لى فقد أضفت بعض التنسيقات على ملف word لاسئلة الوزارة ...
> وشكرا على ملف ال pdf والدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله- من أفضل من رأيت حقيقة فى جامعة المنصورة والجميعي بشهد بذلك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته ...
> ...



جزاك الله الف خير يا هندسة على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2012)

وبعد ارفاق المهندس صلاح بعض اسئلة الوزارة استأذنه فى اقتباس بعض الاسلة وارفاقها فى المشاركات ..
[FONT=&quot]*عناصر الكوبري*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*أي كوبري عموما يتكون من 3 أجزاء رئيسية :-*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]**1- الجزء العلوي للكوبري *[/FONT]*Superstructures*
[FONT=&quot]*أرضية الكوبري *[/FONT]*- Floor *[FONT=&quot]* البلاطات *[/FONT]*Deck Slab*[FONT=&quot]* - الكمرات *[/FONT]*Girders*
[FONT=&quot]**2- الجزء السفلى للكوبري *[/FONT]*Sub structures*
[FONT=&quot]*البغلة *[/FONT]*Pier*[FONT=&quot]* - الأكتاف *[/FONT]*Abutment *[FONT=&quot]* - ركائز التحميل *[/FONT]*Bearing*
[FONT=&quot]*وهنا كما ورد في الأسئلة ما الفرق بين البغلة والكتف ؟*[/FONT]
*56. What is the difference between Abutments and Pier?*
* Abutment is the support of the superstructure.*
* Pier is the support of bridge in between the abutments*
[FONT=&quot]*يعنى كلاهما يرتكز عليهما الجزء العلوي من الكوبري وكلاهما من الجزء السفلى للكوبري 
ولكن الكتف هو الجزء الطرفي والبغلة هي الجزء الأوسط*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]**3- الأساسات *[/FONT]*Footing*
[FONT=&quot]*القواعد التي تنقل الأحمال إلى التربة بأمان*[/FONT]
*55. What are the components of bridge “Substructure?”*​ * 1. Abutments *​ * 2. Piers*​ * 3. Debris on beam scats and bearings*​ *56. What is the difference between Abutments and Pier?*​ * Abutment is the support of the superstructure.*​ * Pier is the support of bridge in between the abutments.*​ *57. What are the components of bridge “Superstructure?”*​ * 1. Deck slab*​ * 2. Beams/Girders (Longitudinal)*​ * 3. Diaphragms or cross beams*​ * 4. Truss components*​ * 5. Bearing Devices*​ * 6. Arch components*​ * 7. Connectors*​ * 8. Bridge machinery (If applicable)*​ * 9. Collision/Damage/Preventers/Reducers (If applicable)






















هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]*1- الأكتاف *[/FONT]*Abutment*
[FONT=&quot]** الجزء من الكوبري الذي يستند عليه الجزء العلوي من الكوبري *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* * حائط ساند لتراب الجسر لأنه أيضا يرتكز عليه جزء من بلاطتي الصعود والهبوط *[/FONT]*Approach *
[FONT=&quot]* * يحمى الجسر أيضا من نحر المياه حالة كباري الأنهار*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*من الحجارة أو الخرسانة العادية أو الخرسانة المسلحة*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*مكونات الكوبري :-*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*1- حائط الصدر *[/FONT]*Breast Wall*[FONT=&quot]* (الأحمال من اعلي الكوبري +سند التربة )*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*2- حائط الأجنحة *[/FONT]*Wing Wall*[FONT=&quot]* (سند التربة فقط ) الأكثر شيوعا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*3- حائط الخلف *[/FONT]*Back Wall*[FONT=&quot]* (منع تسرب مواد الردم إلى كراسي الكوبري )*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وكما هو واضح يمكن الاستغناء عن حائط الأجنحة فيسمى *[/FONT]*Breast Abutment*
[FONT=&quot]*وإذا كان فيه حائط الأجنحة يسمى *[/FONT]*wing Abutment










* [FONT=&quot]وهذه صورة تظهر تحطم ودورات كتف احد الكباري بواسطة الزلازل[/FONT]

*Photo shows damage (and rotation) to the bridge abutment from lateral spreading caused by multiple earthquakes*






[FONT=&quot]*الدعامات الرأسية مفتوحة النهاية*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] OPEN END ABUTMENTS : 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*حيث يوجد منها*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]a - DIAPHRAGM TYPE[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]b - SEAT TYPE [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*الدعامات الرأسية مغلقة النهاية*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] CLOSED END ABUTMENTS : 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*حيث يوجد منها*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]a - CANTILEVER TYPE[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]b - STRUITED TYPE [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]c - RIGID PORTAL FRAME TYPE[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]d - CELLULAR TYPE [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]e - GRAVITY OR SORIAL TYPE [/FONT]*​ 










[FONT=&quot]*اختيار نظام الدعامات الرأسية*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*أ ـ يعتبر نظام الدعامات الرأسـية مفتوحة النهاية أفضل اقتصادياً من المغلق النهاية وذلك للأسباب التالية*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*أ ـ 1 يحتاج لحوائط دعامية أقل ( تكلفة أقل*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]( . [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*أ ـ 2 لا يحتاج لأعمال ردم كثيرة بعد بناء الدعامات ، وبالتالي احتمال هبوط أقل للطريق المجاور*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*أ ـ 3 توجد إمكانية للتوسعة المستقبلية للطريق السفلي في حالة عدم استخدام دعامات جانبية*[/FONT]​  (اقتباسا عن ملف دليل تصميم الجسور )

*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2012)

*هناك مصطلح أحببيت التنويه عنه ورد فى المشاركة السابقة ...
The approach slab 
* *The approach slab provides a transition between roadway pavement and the bridge*​ *
عادة ما تستخدم بلاطة بكامل عرض الطريق يرتكز أحد طرفيها على back Wall 
وتمتد داخل المصعد أو المهب ناحيتي الطريق Approach لمسافة لا تقل عن 3.5م
تسمى بلاطة الانتقال Transition slab وتسلح بشبكتين من الحديد






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2012)

*وأمر أعتذر عنه أن كان يجرى فيه الاعتذار ...
فالصور الموجودة ليست من واقع التنفيذ العملى لأنى حقيقة لم أعمل بالكبارى بعد .. ولكن يكون ان شاء الله ... وانما هو مجهود مقل لربما يكثر فيه أحدا يوما ما أو ينتفع به أحدهم ...
داعين الله عز وجل أن يوفق الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة ...*


----------



## SALAH MONIR (17 يناير 2012)

*توزيع مساند التحميل المعدنية pot bearing فى الجسور*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> وبعد ارفاق المهندس صلاح بعض اسئلة الوزارة استأذنه فى اقتباس بعض الاسلة وارفاقها فى المشاركات ..
> [font=&quot]*عناصر الكوبري*[/font]
> [font=&quot]*أي كوبري عموما يتكون من 3 أجزاء رئيسية :-*[/font]
> [font=&quot]**1- الجزء العلوي للكوبري *[/font]*superstructures*
> ...



جزاك الله خير يا هندسة
نرفق لكم كيفية توزيع مساند التحميل المعدنية واشكاله المختلفة لبعض الجسور وشكل فواصل التمدد


----------



## SALAH MONIR (17 يناير 2012)

صور اشكال مساند التحميل


----------



## SALAH MONIR (17 يناير 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> وبعد ارفاق المهندس صلاح بعض اسئلة الوزارة استأذنه فى اقتباس بعض الاسلة وارفاقها فى المشاركات ..
> [font=&quot]*عناصر الكوبري*[/font]
> [font=&quot]*أي كوبري عموما يتكون من 3 أجزاء رئيسية :-*[/font]
> [font=&quot]**1- الجزء العلوي للكوبري *[/font]*superstructures*
> ...





salah monir قال:


> صور اشكال مساند التحميل


انا اسف الملف كبير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]الركائز [/FONT]**Bearing
[FONT=&quot]الغرض منها :-[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]نقل الأحمال من الجزء العلوي[/FONT]* *Superstructures [FONT=&quot] إلى الجزء السفلى [/FONT]**Substructures[FONT=&quot] بأمان تام وبكيفية تحقق الشرطين التاليين :-[/FONT]
1- **[FONT=&quot]الاجتهادات المتولدة في حدود المسموح به [/FONT]Allowable Stresses
2- **[FONT=&quot]السماح بحركة مسموحة للجزء العلوي[/FONT]Allowable Movement 




* *[FONT=&quot]





** الأحمال الراسية المؤثرة على الجزء العلوي للكوبري[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]- التغير في درجات الحرارة [/FONT]**Temperatures change
[FONT=&quot]- انكماش وزحف الخرسانة [/FONT]**Creep Shrinkage
[FONT=&quot]- قوى سبق الإجهاد في الكباري سابقة الإجهاد [/FONT]**Pre-stressing Force
[FONT=&quot]- الهبوط المحتمل للدعائم [/FONT]**Settlement
[FONT=&quot]** هذه قد تسبب الحركات :-[/FONT]* *
[FONT=&quot]- حركة طولية [/FONT]** Longitudinal movement[FONT=&quot](الحرارة الزحف والانكماش والقوى الراسية)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- حركة راسية [/FONT]**Vertical Movement[FONT=&quot] (هبوط الدعائم)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- دوران [/FONT]**Rotation[FONT=&quot] (الترخيم )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]**أنواع قواعد التحميل [/FONT]**Bearing Types[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- قواعد تحميل قابلة للتمدد [/FONT]**Expansion Bearing
[FONT=&quot]- قواعد تحميل ثابتة [/FONT]**Fixed Bearing
[FONT=&quot]أولا:- قواعد تحميل قابلة للتمدد [/FONT]**Expansion Bearing
[FONT=&quot]1- القواعد المسطحة اللوحية [/FONT]**Plate Bearing
[FONT=&quot]2- القواعد ذات البكرات المعدنية[/FONT]* *Steel Roller Bearing 
[FONT=&quot]3- القواعد ذات البكرات الخرسانية المسلحة [/FONT]**R.c Rocker Bearing
[FONT=&quot]4-القواعد المرنة [/FONT]**Elastomeric Bearing
[FONT=&quot]ثانيا :- قواعد تحميل ثابتة [/FONT]**Fixed Bearing
[FONT=&quot]1- القواعد الثابتة اللوحية [/FONT]**Plate Bearing
[FONT=&quot]2- القواعد الثابتة ذات البكرات المعدنية[/FONT]* *Steel Roller Bearing 
[FONT=&quot]3- القواعد الثابتة ذات البكرات الخرسانية المسلحة [/FONT]**R.c Rocker Bearing
[FONT=&quot]4-القواعد الثابتة على شكل مخدة من الاسمنت [/FONT]**Cement Mortar Pad Bearing

ومن اسئلة المهندس صلاح :-

* *63. What are the kinds of Bearing?*
* 1. Single roller bearing 2. Multiple roller bearing 3. Linear rocker bearing 4. Point rocker bearing 5. Knuckle pin bearing 6. Knuckle cylindrical bearing 7. Knuckle spherical bearing 8. Knuckle leaf Bearing 9. Plate sliding bearing 10. Elastomeric laminated bearing.*

*63. Where did you prefer to put fixed bearing in abutment or pier?*
* Fixed bearing should be placed on pier*

* 
وسندرك ان شاء الله بعض التفاصيل بخصوص الانواع السابق ذكرها ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2012)

salah monir قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا هندسة
> نرفق لكم كيفية توزيع مساند التحميل المعدنية واشكاله المختلفة لبعض الجسور وشكل فواصل التمدد



*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس صلاح .. وجارى الاطلاع على الملفات* ... *وتزيدنا شرفا يوما بعد يوم*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2012)

*1- القواعد ذات البكرات المعدنية (ذات الدرفيل )Steel Roller Bearing 
في الكباري ذا ت البحور اكبر من 20 م
- يسمح بالحركة في الاتجاه الأفقي والدوران
عن طريق استخدام ألواح تحميل ترتكز عليها بكرة واحدة أو بكرتين أو عدة بكرات صغيرة ..
وبالنسبة للأنواع :-
1Single roller bearing 2. Multiple roller bearing












وبالنسبة للمقارنة بين استخدام عدة بكرات أو بكرة واحدة ...
فيفضل استخدام بكرة واحدة بقطر كبير على استخدام مجموعة بكرات بقطر صغير تفاديا 
للملاحظة المذكورة سلفا حيث تجمع الأتربة والقاذورات بالإضافة للتشكلات المحتمل 
حدوثها في البكرات نظرا لصغر حجمها والناتجة عن الحرارة والأحمال المؤثرة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2012)

*والحمد لله هذه المرة توجد صور من واقع التنفيذ العملى ...
وهما ملفين يوضحا طريقة تنفيذ هذه الركائز ...
1- هذا شرح بالفيديو لجزء كابات الكوبرى Caps او المخدات او الكراسى وجزء الركائز Bearing
للمهندس انس عمر محمد من المجلة التدريبية لجامعة الزقازيق









* *
وهذا رابط تحميل الفيديو :-* *
http://www.mediafire.com/?8j5uwjlkoj94t4f* *

http://jumbofiles.com/wog0e5a7onbt* *

2-وهذا الملف الخاص بالمهندس محمد اسماعيل الخاص بالاعمدة والركائز ...* *






http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VAKISB1W
http://jumbofiles.com/piedpcicw34h

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2012)

*
3- القواعد ذات البكرات الخرسانية المسلحة R.c Roller Bearing
وأعتذر عن الخطا فى المشاركة عن أنواع الركائز القابلة للتمدد فذكرة انها R.c Roker Bearing وهى R.c Roller Bearing
القاعدة ذات بكرات من خرسانة عالية المقاومة وتسلح بأسياخ أفقية وراسية وكانات وتصمم على اساس انها عمود قصير (التسليح الراسي على أساس رد الفعل الراسي والتسليح الأفقي على أساس معرضة لحمل شد غير مباشر = 1/3 رد الفعل الكلى للبكرة)
وتزود البكرة من أعلاها بطبقتين من الرصاص Lead Sheats تعملان كسطحي ارتكاز بين الجزء العلوي من الكوبري والقاعدة
مسموح بالحركة الأفقية والدوران
ومما يذكر فهذا النوع يعمل بنفس كفاءة البكرات المعدنية مع العلم بان تكاليف صيانته تكاد لا تذكر مقارنة بالبكرات المعدنية
وصراحة بحثت عن هذا النوع فلم أجد له صور متاحة ....
لذا رسمت الصورة الموجودة بالكتاب لربما يضيف عليها احدا يوما ما ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2012)

*4- القواعد المرنة أو المطاطية Elastomeric Bearing






وسائد من المطاط الطبيعي أو من مادة صناعية ذات خصائص مماثلة للمطاط..* *
وتعتبر مادة النيوبرينNeoprene هي الأشمل استخداما من حيث مقاومة الظروف الجوية والاشتعال




* *




* *
هناك نوعان :-
- الوسائد الغير المحصورة Unconfined Pads
- الوسائد ذات العلبة المحصورة Confined Pot Pads
**هذا ويمكن تقسيم الوسائد من حيث تسليحها ..*
*- وسائد غير مسلحة Unreinforced Bearing*
*- وسائد مسلحة Reinforced Bearing*
*الغير مسلحة :-*
*طبقة واحدة مستطيلة من النيوبرين وتستخدم فى البلاطات ذات البحور اقل من 10م*
*المسلحة :-*
*عدة طبقات مستطيلة من النيوبرين تفصلها عن بعضها رقائق معدنية مستطيلة *
*هذا وتكون الوسائد إما على شكل طبقات Laminated أو شكل قوالب Molded*
*الطبقات Laminated:- عدد من الوحدات المسلحة تربط فيما بينها بلاصق مناسب*
*القوالب Molded:- تصنع الوسادة في عملية واحدة حيث تصب طبقات النيوبرين والرقائق المعدنية بين الطبقات في قالب واحد*
* 










**MOLDED ELASTOMERIC BEARING PADS*
*ويتميز هذا النوع:-*
*- سهل التنفيذ*
*- تكاليف الإنشاء رخيصة*
*- عدم الحاجة للصيانة*
*- تقليل تكلفة إنشاء المصاعد والمهابط نظرا لارتفاع هذه القواعد عن نظيرتها*
* - يمكن رفع واستبدال وتغيير هذه القواعد بسهولة ويسر

وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من النوع الاول والركائز المتحركة ...
ونكمل ان شاء الله ...

*


----------



## SALAH MONIR (19 يناير 2012)

*ملفات تخص اعمال الجسور*

نرفق لكم ملف حساب بنود الجسور من خرسانة وحديد وعبارات وكذلك انواع الاسترند وحسابت الشد حسب شركة vsl العالمية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2012)

*3- وصلات التمدد بالكبارى Bridges Expansion Joint

كما هو معروف يتم تقسيم البحور الكبيرة إلى بحور اصغر بغرض 
جعلها اقل تكلفة وتقليل التشكلات المصاحبة وجعل نظامها الانشائى محدد استاتيكيا بدلا من كونه غير محددة استاتيكيا........






عرض وصلات التمدد يتوقف على مقدار الحركات الآتية :-* *
* الحركة الأفقية الناتجة عن التغير في درجات الحرارة (تقريبا 1مم لكل متر طولى لفرق درجة حرارة 50درجة
* مقدار الحركة النسبية لفتح وغلق وصلة التمدد
* الحركة الاهتزازية الناتجة عن حركة المرور الثقيلة
* الحركة الدورانية لنهايات بلاطات الكباري




* *

أما الاشكال المختلفة فلا أدرى هل هناك انواع ثابتة ام لا ؟؟* *




* *
USA_Bridge_Expansion_Joint* *





* *Canidian _Bridge_Expansion_Joint*
* 








وهناك العديد من الاشكال ... لا أدرى حقيقة على أساس يختار ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]الأنواع المختلفة لوصلات التمدد :-[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*1- Poured Seal joint**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*2-Compression Seal joint*
*3-Strip Seals joint*
*4-Modular Seals joint*

*[FONT=&quot]وفى المرفقات ملف [/FONT]**PPT **[FONT=&quot]يوضح مميزات وعيوب كل نوع ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا ادري هل هذه الأنواع تستخدم في الوطن العربي أم هناك نوع واحد فقط يستخدم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2012)

*الأنواع المختلفة لوصلات التمدد:-







1- Poured Seal joint* *
2-Compression Seal joint
3-Strip Seals joint
4-Modular Seals joint
وفى المرفقات ملف PPT يوضح مميزات وعيوب كل نوع ..
ولا ادري هل هذه الأنواع تستخدم في الوطن العربي أم هناك نوع واحد فقط يستخدم ؟؟؟

* *Compression expansion joint*

 *



* 
*A modular expansion joint is being installed in the concrete deck of the Ramp SE bridge over the Cohocton River. The expansion joint will allow the bridge superstructure (deck and girders) to expand and contract with changes in temperature. The expansion joint includes an elastomeric seal, which will prevent water, salt and dirt from passing through to the girders and substructures below






وهذه صورة من احد المواقع والتعليق عليها ..






* *Expansion joint construction: *​ *Expansion joint and reinforcing steel bars (rebars) for reinforced concrete bridge deck بلاطة الكوبرى . Rein steel is coated with green colored epoxy to resist corrosion from winter road salting. Rebars are placed in top and bottom of slab, both longitudinal (along length of bridge deck) and transverse (across deck). Rebars are tied at intersections to provide support and hold them in place until concrete is cast around them for bridge deck. In photo center is a cast-in-place expansion joint of galvanized (zinc coated) steel. It will be anchored in the cast concrete by the galvanized steel shear studs welded to the joint edges. The expansion joint gap/space is temporarily filled with polystyrene during the concrete construction process. It will be replaced by elastomer filler that can expand and contract as the bridge deck expands and contracts with daily temperature changes

**هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]الملف رقم 33:- [/FONT]File No 33
[FONT=&quot]ومع فيلم تاريخي أكثر منه علمي ... عن تاريخ الكباري وتطورها ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مقتطفات من الفيلم:-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- الحادث الذي سبب تطور الاهتمام بالجسور ودراسة العوامل الجوية عليها ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- الرومان والجسور وتطورها على أيديهم ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- الحدث التاريخي عام 1779 وبناء أول جسر من الحديد بانجلترا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- جسر جوستاف ايفل بفرنسا وما فعله ببرجه بعد 5 سنوات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- تصميم أول جسر معلق وصمود حتى الآن وفكرة بناء الجسر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- جون روبلنج وجسر بروكلين وعزيمته وتوجيه لابنه واشنطن. ومدى المعاناة في بناء أساسات هذا الجسر 1883...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تخيل مهندس يدير مشروع لمدة 9 سنوات وهو في شقته ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- تاريخ بناء جسر البوابة الذهبية كان انجاز أيامها صراحة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- السبب العلمي وراء الحادثة الأشهر للرياح بجسر مضيق تاكوما بواشنطن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...
















[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]روابط الفيلم :-[/FONT]

http://www.mediafire.com/?uuysp5qficyeiha* *
http://jumbofiles.com/atvrxmuzeev7* 
*[FONT=&quot]وللأسف الميجا ابلود راح ورا الشمس 

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...[/FONT]*


----------



## himaelnady (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed laith (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omar iraqi (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم بحثت عن كلمة اعبر بها عن عميق شكري وامتناني لمجهودك الرائع فلم اجد افضل من جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (27 يناير 2013)

_*اخي العزيز اقل كلمة شكر تستحقها لمجهودك الرائع وامانتك العظيمه هي جزاك الله خير الدارين ونفع السملمين بك وامد في عمرك بالخير والبركه*_


----------



## mashakel123 (27 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى المهندس الصامت .. وذادكم الله علما الى علمك من فضله سبحانه 

ولو سمحت انا بس مش متخيل او مش عارف ازاى ال cables دى بتتربط فى الكوبرى .. طريقه تثبيتها فى الكوبرى أأقصد 

اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك لو اى معلومات عن الموضوع دا


----------



## ahmad84 (27 يناير 2013)

بصراحة no commentعلى هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ahmed mohamed (8 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه عالمجهود الرائع دا


----------



## En.El Seidy (8 فبراير 2013)

*
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يا هندسه 
والله مجهود فى منتهى الروعه *
​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## asmaael sayed (7 مارس 2013)

بارك اله فيكم جميعا


----------



## dody salim (8 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
ده فعلا اللى بندرسه فى الجامعه


----------



## Mohamed laith (9 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا المهندس الصامت ومهندس صلاح ولدي طلبين من مهندس صلاح الاول عادة رفع ملفات توزيع المساند والثاني اذا لديك شرح post tension لشركة freyssinet


----------



## amm70 (23 مايو 2013)

رااائع هذه الاضاف القيمه


----------



## SALAH MONIR (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ / محمد المحترم لم ارى طلب هذا قبل اليوم 

وساحاول ارسل لكل طلبك قريبا وشكرا


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور مهندس صلاح على الاهتمام


----------



## محب الطرق (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يسعدك دنيا واخره وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## metkal (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر.......بوركت


----------



## الغريب2007 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً ............. لكل من ساهم فى المادة العلمية ولو بالقليل


----------



## معتز سات النور (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل ومفيدnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Eng meshal2007 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## kazali016 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## morsi bay (2 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا 
مجهود رائع -مميز-
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يبارك فيك وان يجعل هذ ا العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر البدوي (2 يناير 2015)

ياشباب أنا أريد تفعيل csi bridge 2014 or 2015وأيضا طريقة التفعيل


----------



## dunyakhalil (23 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dunyakhalil (23 أكتوبر 2015)

ربي يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا ان شاء الله بورك مجهودك استاذ


----------



## samirgad (5 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً وعلما


----------

